# Variablen an MySQL übergeben



## Gast-0815 (9. Jun 2004)

Moin Leute,

ich versuche grade ein Syntax zu finden mit der es mir möglich ist, einen vorher vom Benutzer eingegeben Namen in eine MySQL Datenbank zu schreiben. Allerdings mit der ersten Syntax , müsste ich ja jedes mal die Werte selber im Quellcode eingeben.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das ich direkt die Variablen in den Mysql Befehl einfüge?

String updateString = "INSERT INTO liste(name,punkte) VALUES ('Ich','12')";
stmt.executeUpdate( updateString );

Ich dachte mir das es eventuell so funktionieren könnte, aber das war wohl nichts...

String updateString = "INSERT INTO liste(name,punkte) VALUES ("+name","+punkte")";


----------



## bygones (9. Jun 2004)

wenn dann

```
String updateString = "INSERT INTO liste(name,punkte) VALUES ( '"+ name +"'," + punkte + ")";
```


----------



## Gast-0815 (9. Jun 2004)

Mit den zwei Pluszeichen hatte ich es auch schon probiert, aber da muss dann wohl noch ein Fehler gewesen sein, weil es zu diesem Zeipunkt nicht ging.
Jetzt geht es jedenfalls.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe...


----------



## EinGast (11. Jun 2004)

evtl musst du die Anführungszeichen mit nem \ vorneweg entwerten.

wenn du aber wie geschrieben in java doppeltre und im Statement einfache nimmst, sollte das eigentlich nicht notwendig sein...


----------

